# ok where are the reports



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

With that little bit of southern breeze last night was anybody able to get out there or is everyone keeping hush? Thinking bout giving it a try tonight. Water temp says 77. When it hits 76 is when I normally get serious but wondering if a trip is worthwhile tonight. I am like a kid a week out from Christmas right now and can't stand it anymore!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just go...no sence in waiting to get serious until they are ducks on a pond. Every time I wet my boat its worth it.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to sound like an A$$ But there's a few of us that chase these flat ties all year long Not just During "Run"'.
And as bad as this year has been I don't think many are going to give up much info on where the fish are.
I will tell you the ones I got this week end were scattered from 1/4 to 8 miles from the gulf
Now get out there look for them


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Not to sound like an A$$ But there's a few of us that chase these flat ties all year long Not just During "Run"'.
> And as bad as this year has been I don't think many are going to give up much info on where the fish are.
> I will tell you the ones I got this week end were scattered from 1/4 to 8 miles from the gulf
> Now get out there look for them


 You're right on Marc. been a tough year and I'm not telling.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Not to sound like an A$$ But there's a few of us that chase these flat ties all year long Not just During "Run"'.
> And as bad as this year has been I don't think many are going to give up much info on where the fish are.
> I will tell you the ones I got this week end were scattered from 1/4 to 8 miles from the gulf
> Now get out there look for them


I ain't saying nothing.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

to many crybabies 4 me!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No just serious Flounder Giggers.

The guys above have custom boats for targeting Flounder and do it all year long as was said...

I will not be in the Pickens beach BS. I've done it years ago and it's a PITA. When I Flounder...I don't want to even see another boat.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

to many baby fish killers to tell where they can find them.I hear you Bobby, kinda takes all the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got to love people answering questions that were never asked. Nobody asked a thing about where to look etc. I'm pretty positive I gig nowhere near you in the first place. I am not retired and work my tail off year round to maybe get trip in a few times out of the year. Just simply asked a question on if anybody was doing any good because the reports seemed to be down. Anways picked up a few between 16-18 nothing worth posting. Fish really seemed to be spread out last night.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Countryfolks PM sent.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> With that little bit of southern breeze last night was anybody able to get out there or is everyone keeping hush? Thinking bout giving it a try tonight. Water temp says 77. When it hits 76 is when I normally get serious but wondering if a trip is worthwhile tonight. I am like a kid a week out from Christmas right now and can't stand it anymore!


 If I were getting a mess I'd try and stay hushed, but I have the best light setup I've ever had with new HPS lights and can see where I usually couldn't and know that I've killed flounder, this year has been very tough, I went three times last week, covered lots of area and only finding one or two fish ! maybe things will get better soon? I got the "FLOUNDER FEVER" and would love to kill a limit before the cold weather gets here, but if I do I probably couldn't stay hushed


----------

